# upgraded harddrive, but stays on welcome screen



## dubluv (Mar 3, 2006)

i installed an upgraded 250gb western digital drive (S2 humax dvd) i bought with the tivo OS, and all i get is the welcome screen. the drive shipped with the pin in the slave position, but i removed it because its the only drive (pulled the oem)and the instructions made no mention of this. i tried cable select, master, master/slave, slave with the same results. the vendor said it must be the drive, and i shipped it back for replacement. did i possilby miss something? i've insured the power and ribbon cables are snug.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

It is not clear what all you did. Here's what I think you are saying. You have a Humax DRT400 or 800 DVR which needs a new hard drive, so you purchased a 250GB drive which supposedly was already formatted to work in your Humax unit. You tried it in your unit instead of the original drive and all that happened was seeing the welcome screen. You then noted the replacment drive had the jumper in the slave position. You tried all the combinations of jumper selection but none of those worked either, so you sent the drive back for replacement.

If any of the above is incorrect please let us know. As I recall the correct setting for Western Digital drives is no jumper which sets the master only use. I presume you tried that.

I've upgraded many Humax units with no problems. I'm guessing that some of the folks offering these replacement drives only have images and not the actual machines in which to try the newly formatted drives to make sure there were no glitches. That would account for the jumper being in the wrong position when you got it.


----------



## dubluv (Mar 3, 2006)

funtoupgrade said:


> It is not clear what all you did. Here's what I think you are saying. You have a Humax DRT400 or 800 DVR which needs a new hard drive, so you purchased a 250GB drive which supposedly was already formatted to work in your Humax unit. You tried it in your unit instead of the original drive and all that happened was seeing the welcome screen. You then noted the replacment drive had the jumper in the slave position. You tried all the combinations of jumper selection but none of those worked either, so you sent the drive back for replacement.
> 
> If any of the above is incorrect please let us know. As I recall the correct setting for Western Digital drives is no jumper which sets the master only use. I presume you tried that.
> 
> I've upgraded many Humax units with no problems. I'm guessing that some of the folks offering these replacement drives only have images and not the actual machines in which to try the newly formatted drives to make sure there were no glitches. That would account for the jumper being in the wrong position when you got it.


thanx for your quick response. yes, i tried all the jumper settings, and just the fact the jumper was on the drive lead me to believe it was never tested. the vendor (from ebay) was agreeable to replacement, but of course, i'm out the shipping to him, and the time to switch the drive four times with the various jumper settings. my unit is the drt400, and i wanted to upgrade/swap the oem drive. iv'e heard the S2 power supplies are not up to the task of powering dual drives, so i opted for the swap. $99 for a 250 GB with the tivo system seemed reasonable compared to some of the popular website prices. i guess you get what you pay for. i'll be really ticked off if the replacement does the same thing.


----------



## i_be_broke (Feb 16, 2006)

This may sound like a dumb question...but are you sure the drive is formatted FAT32? 

While upgrading a friend, I couldn't figure out why I couldn't get past 'Welcome...Powering Up". I kept playing with the jumper settings until the answer came to me.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

If it sounds like a dumb question it could be because it is one. See my response to your other similar post.


----------

